# Intensidad Vs Voltaje



## Atlas_K77 (Feb 10, 2008)

Muy buenas, en este post quiero resolver una duda de una vez por todas, es algo que todavia nadie a sabido definirme. Quisiera saber cual es la definicion de voltaje e intensidad con una explicacion para visualizarlo y una metafora para acabar comprendiendolo perfectamente. Muchas gracias, para entender bien algo, primero hay que conocer que es cada cosa que lo compone.


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 10, 2008)

Bueno, como bien dice el encabezado, comienzo haciendo la comparación con una cañería.
La carga eléctrica vendría a ser el agua, la cantidad de agua que pasa por una sección de cañería  por unidad de tiempo (el flujo de agua, el caudal) sería el equivalente a la corriente eléctrica.
Entonces esa es la primera definición: corriente es carga eléctrica moviéndose, de la misma forma que una corriente de agua es agua en movimiento.

Si ahora suponemos que por ejemplo, nuestra cañería que estaba a ras del piso ahora se eleva hasta un tanque (el tanque de agua de nuestras casas para visualizarlo mejor), el agua que está en la parte de arriba de la cañería se acelerará hacia abajo por efecto de la gravedad, que convierte la energía potencial del agua del tanque en energía cinética. Con éste último párrafo me parece que compliqué un poco la cosa no?. Se podría ver mejor como que el agua circula de la zona de mayor presión a la de menor presión (de mayor energía potencial a menor) y que la cantidad de agua que circula depende de la diferencia de presión. O también, más relacionado con un tanque de agua, que circula de la zona de mayor altura a la de menor altura, con más presión cuanto mayor es la diferencia de alturas.

Bueno, podríamos hacer el equivalente de la gravedad con un campo eléctrico que se establece a lo largo del conductor, y de la presión/energía potencial del agua/altura con el potencial eléctrico (que a fines explicativos podemos decir que es lo mismo que tensión eléctrica o más vulgarmente voltaje).

Resumiendo, tenemos la corriente eléctrica que me indica cuánta carga se está moviendo, y la tensión eléctrica que indica cuanta fuerza se está haciendo sobre esa carga eléctrica.

Nótese que hablo de carga eléctrica y no de electrones. Carga eléctrica pueden ser iones en estado sólido (semiconductores), gaseoso (luz fluorescente) o líquido (proceso electrolítico del cobre).

Bueno, en realidad podría seguir hablando de los distintos tipos de corriente (contínua, alterna, de polarización, transitorias) pero creo que ya contesté la pregunta.

Saludos


----------



## Atlas_K77 (Feb 10, 2008)

Muchas gracias Ardogan, entonces en lenguaje comun y pocas palabras seria:

Intensidad = Cantidad de electricidad

Voltaje = Tendencia a moverse esa electricidad.

Lo que ahora no entiendo es porque un gran voltaje, y por el contrario poca intensidad, es dañino, ya que intensidad baja es igual a poca electricidad...


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 10, 2008)

Bueno, la electricidad es dañina para el cuerpo humano si pasa por el corazón y tiene una intensidad mayor a 25 mA.
El límite es ése porque a ese nivel de corriente el corazón se desincroniza y empieza a latir fibra por fibra en vez de hacerlo en conjunto y en forma coordinada. Resultado = paro cardio-respiratorio. Los impulsos eléctricos del sistema nervioso del corazón (en parte autónomo, y en parte regulado por el cerebro que hace latir más rápido cuando hacemos actividad física, a través de hormonas) son "tapados" por la corriente circulante.

Para que circule esa corriente (ese flujo de carga) por el cuerpo es necesario una gran tensión/voltaje eléctrico porque  no tenemos tanta cantidad de electrones libres como en el caso de un metal. Cuánta corriente eléctrica hay a causa de un cierto voltaje está determinado por la resistencia eléctrica.

La resistencia eléctrica está dada por características intrínsecas del material por el cual circula corriente, y por características geométricas del cuerpo por donde circule.

Las características intrínsecas se representan a través de la conductividad eléctrica (o su inverso, la resistividad) que depende de la composición química y estructura del material; y las geométricas son la longitud y sección del material por donde circula la corriente.

Entonces eso es lo que relaciona la corriente eléctrica/intensidad con la tensión eléctrica/voltaje: la resistencia (impedancia si no es corriente contínua).

Bueno, entonces de esa relación, ley de Ohm: V (voltaje en volts) = R (resistencia en ohms) x I (corriente en amperes) surge que para hacer circular esa pequeña corriente por el corazón es necesario un gran voltaje.

Necesitaremos más voltaje mientras mayor sea la resistencia para establecer esa corriente.
La resistencia de la piel es algo así como 3 Kohms (3000 ohms) (es decir, la resistencia que encuentra la corriente eléctrica para pasar de la superficie de la piel al interior del cuerpo humano). Pero a esa resistencia se suman otras más debido a muchos factores: cómo se hace el contacto de la persona con el suelo y con la fuente de tensión/voltaje (los 220V para que quede claro), por donde circula esa corriente (si va de brazo a pie, de brazo a brazo), si la persona tiene guantes/calzado eso suma resistencia (de ahí las gruesas suelas de goma que se usan en el ámbito fabril), etc.

Entonces bien, resumiendo, es necesario una baja intensidad para matar/dañar a una persona. Pero esa baja intensidad, debido a que el cuerpo humano está lejos de ser un conductor eléctrico (resistencia de fracciones de ohm vs decenas de Kohms según como se haga el contacto con la tensión), necesita de un gran voltaje para establecerse en el cuerpo.

Me embalo con estas explicaciones, jaja, seguiría pero no creo que sea necesario, cualquier duda preguntá nomás.

Saludos


----------



## Atlas_K77 (Feb 10, 2008)

Muchas gracias de nuevo Ardogan, ahora ya lo tengo todo claro, no era una gran duda pero cuanta menos gente me sabia explicarla mas me interesaba saberla.

Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 10, 2008)

Eso de que la intensidad baja mata no es asi. quedarias electrocutado en los electrificadores de vallas.

Lo que mata es la intensidad a partir de la que comentas. La tension no tiene nada que ver en este caso. Con 90 vAC ya puedes tener los famoso 30mA y provocar el paro cardiaco en locales humedos.
Si te pones a 20.000V y haces pasar 1mA notas un cosquilleo y te calientas otencia= 20W si haces pasar mas intensidad hueles a quemado enseguida.

Espero liar el tema un poco.


----------



## hass (Ene 11, 2010)

Veo que estan claros en lo que estan hablando. Aprovecho ahora de hacer una pregunta a ver si me aclaran con la misma pedagogia. Que es y que analogia podrias hacer para explicarme los kwh, kva, kw. Como llego a los kva apartir de  los kwh o viceversa


----------



## paula91 (Oct 3, 2010)

wenas! tengo un amigo q se a empeñado en que segun la ley de ohm en la q la resistencia es constante, si aumentamos la tension, la intensidad segun él disminuye, le e dicho q no y él no entra a razones. Seria de mucha ayuda q alguien comentase simplemente para que se lo crea de una vez!! Un amigo le ha intentado explicarselo con caramelos y niños y no lo a entendido. Por favor, el que conteste que sea lo mas claro posible! Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 3, 2010)

Hola.

La explicación de la ley de Ohm con los caramelo es simple.
La ley de ohm
V = I x R, 
V = Voltaje
I = Intensidad de corriente o corriente
R = Resistencia

Si R es constante, a mayor voltaje, mayor corriente y vice versa.

1 caramelo cuesta o vale 1 moneda
2 caramelos cuesta 2 monedas
N caramelos cuentan N monedas.

V = Cantidad de monedas
R = valor del caramelo (o monedas)
I = cantidad de caramelos
A mayor cantidad de monedas, mayor cantidad de caramelos.

No sé si te parece claro.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## paula91 (Oct 3, 2010)

Muchas gracias! Yo segun tu ejemplo lo entiendo perfectamente y esta todo muy bien explicado y claro!!


----------



## Scooter (Oct 3, 2010)

Normalmente se emplean símiles hidráulicos.... no caramelísticos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Normalmente se emplean símiles hidráulicos.... no caramelísticos.


La comparación "Caramelistica" posee un punto a favor y uno punto en contra:
Es mas dulce pero esta contraindicada para diabéticos.


----------



## paula91 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yo lo siento, pero la respuesta que me diste no le sirve, el esta convencidisimo de que tiene razon xq a exo un modulo de electricidad!!


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 4, 2010)

Hola.

Si no entendió lo de los carmelos ya no insistas, creo que tu amigo no tiene bien entendido los conceptos de la electrónica.
Y no sabe interpretar la ecuación de la Ley de Ohm (parece que no sabe matemáticas simple). 
Tal vez este ejemplo le puede dar una mejor visión de la relación Voltaje-Intensidad



A --> es un medidor de corriente (o intensidad)
Como puedes ver a mayor voltaje, mayor intensidad de corriente (el foco ilumina más)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## paula91 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nada, nada. Dice que el trabaja con la electricidad y q sabe como funciona y q no tengo ni idea, y es gracioso xq estoy aciendo una carrera orientada a la electronica.


----------



## MrRaso (Sep 18, 2011)

bueno, despues de leer este post no me ha quedado claro del todo la parte de lo de la valla electrica,la intesidad baja mata,etc. ¿alguien me podría explicar mejor eso? por que aún sigo sin entenderlo. no entiendo aún la relación existente entre voltaje y intensidad en este caso por ejemplo y otra duda mía es si esto tiene que ver con que cuando tocas la batería de un coche no te da calambre porque son 12v, pero en las pelis después aplican descargas con una simple bateria de coche y agua, ¿esto se debe a parte de lo que a explicado Ardogan?
y otra pregunta es ¿porque en el supuesto caso que te caiga un rayo tienes mas posibilidades de sobrevivir si estas mojado que seco?yo creo que es porque parte de la intensidad iria por el agua que esta sobre tu cuerpo y no atravesando este pero no estoy del todo seguro..


----------



## Scooter (Sep 18, 2011)

En las películas superman vuela.
Yo tampoco lo tengo claro, mejor que no te caiga si eso.


----------



## Sedano (Sep 18, 2011)

Puedes probar a ponerte 12V en la lengua a ver si pasa la corriente o no, sólo son 12 pero verás como te deja la lengua, y si cojes el cable de la bujía  25.000 Voltios te van a acojonar pero no te matará.
La cosa no es muy complicada, 25mA te matarán, pero para que puedan pasar necesitas cierta tensión, creo que a partir de 50V la corriente ya circula por el cuerpo.
Lo del rayo según el documental que veas dice una cosa u otra, pero dicen que llega a 20.000 amperios así que seco o mojado la probabilidad de palmarla es bastante grande.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 18, 2011)

MrRaso dijo:


> bueno, despues de leer este post no me ha quedado claro del todo la parte de lo de la valla electrica,la intesidad baja mata,etc. ¿alguien me podría explicar mejor eso? por que aún sigo sin entenderlo.


A lo que se refiere es que con baja intensidad ya se produce daño. *Eso no significa* que con cualquier corriente por baja que sea se va a producir daño.

Googleá con "Riesgo electrico"



> no entiendo aún la relación existente entre voltaje y intensidad en este caso por ejemplo y otra duda mía es si esto tiene que ver con que cuando tocas la batería de un coche no te da calambre porque son 12v, *pero en las pelis *después aplican descargas con una simple bateria de coche y agua, ¿esto se debe a parte de lo que a explicado Ardogan?


 Ah! en las pelis...  Espero que no hayas visto "El núcleo"

Se debe a la ley de Ohm, aún no descubierta por Hollywood.



> y otra pregunta es ¿porque en el supuesto caso que te caiga un rayo tienes mas posibilidades de sobrevivir si estas mojado que seco?yo creo que es porque parte de la intensidad iria por el agua que esta sobre tu cuerpo y no atravesando este pero no estoy del todo seguro..


Si bien va a haber una diferencia en el camino de la corriente  eso tiene un terrible tufo a mito.

Además estaríamos en la misma: Nos salvamos del rayo pero nos morimos de pulmonía!


----------



## jol45 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hola.

Lo que mata o daña a las personas es la cantidad de corriente (Amperes) que circule por el cuepo, 
Aproximadamente con 25 mA (0.025 Amps) ya hay daños y es variable de acuerdo a la fisiologia y condiciones de la persona en cuestion.
El cuerpo tiene una resistencia o no conductividad mas bien alta por tanto voltajes vajos no afectan pero si los altos. (Ley de Ohms)
Hay situaciones como el caso de cable de las bujias del automovil en que el voltaje es muy alto pero la fuente que los genera no tiene la capacidad de entregar alta corriente (resistencia interna alta) por tanto por el cuerpo pasa mucho menos que 25 mA.
Tambien es importante la condicion del punto de contacto en el cuerpo, una pequeña area sobre la piel es muy distinto a una gran area (la gran diferencia entre estar seco o mojado), o si el contacto se produce ya bajo la piel.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Sep 18, 2011)

Esa intensidad de la que hablas, asi sola es una falacia, ya que si tomo los extremos de una bateria capaz de entregar12V 55A, las tensiones pueden ser peligrosas por encima de los 24V, a 50-60V se siente una pinchazo  

A medida que aumenta la tensión el nivel de corriente letal comienza a disminuir

Asi un nivlel de corriene que ha 220VAC puede producir la muerte, con esa misma corrente a 110, te dara un gran susto pero no sera letal


----------



## Sedano (Sep 19, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Esa intensidad de la que hablas, asi sola es una falacia, ya que si tomo los extremos de una bateria capaz de entregar12V 55A, las tensiones pueden ser peligrosas por encima de los 24V, a 50-60V se siente una pinchazo
> 
> A medida que aumenta la tensión el nivel de corriente letal comienza a disminuir
> 
> Asi un nivlel de corriene que ha 220VAC puede producir la muerte, con esa misma corrente a 110, te dara un gran susto pero no sera letal



¿La corriente a 110V no es mortal?


----------



## dukex (Sep 19, 2011)

Todo depende de la resistencia que esté entre el voltaje.   por ejemplo si  toco 110VAC descalzo no va a ser lo mismo que con botas dielectricas....

También depende de las personas.  La grasa corporal tiene menor coductividad que los musculos.  La resistencia de un niño no será la misma que la de un adulto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2011)

Tengo entendido que con 110 Vca no te quedás "pegado" , o sea que si tomaras algo electrificado con la mano , podrías soltarte , en cambio con 220 Vac la contracción muscular es tan fuerte que no podrías abrir tu mano.

En cuanto a las consecuencias de la circulación de 110 Vca entre ambas manos , o desde una mano(izquierda) a un pié . . . no tengo datos certeros , ya que circula a través del corazón.

Pero por algún motivo los "paises desarrollados" prefieren distribuir 110 Vca en vez de 220 Vca , teniendo en cuenta los mayores costos del cableado.

Saludos !


----------



## Kalamarus (Sep 19, 2011)

Buenas a todos. Yo viendo el interés que suscita este tema, quiero aportar también mi limitado conocimiento sobre el tema.

Hasta donde sé, la resistencia de la piel no es del orden de Kohm, si no más bien de Mohm, y esta puede ser más alta o más baja en función de factores ambientales tales como: Humedad del aire, temperatura de este...etc...etc..
Tambien puede variar en función de otros elementos fisiológicos, tales como sudor, altos niveles de metales en la sangre, cantidad de grasa corporal, etc, etc...

La responsable de la muerte por electrocución, es la intensidad (o corriente). Se considera que una corriente que cruze directamente el corazón de unos 30mA ya puede ser mortal, he de ahí que los interruptores diferenciales, saltan ante esta cantidad de fuga.

Otra cosa que se ha de tener clara es que los voltajes inferiores a 48VDC se consideran voltajes de seguridad, pues se considera imposible que puedan ejercer suficiente corriente directa al corazón como para paralizarlo debido precisamente a la resistencia propia del cuerpo humano (aun así, pueden dejarte algun miembro adormecido jejeje).

Como también se ha dicho, depende mucho tambien el impacto que esta corriente pueda tener en función de la distancia entre los puntos de contacto que hay entre los dos puntos de diferencial. Así mismo, un contacto de brazo a brazo, con un ddp suficiente para conducir los 30mA puede ser letal, pero ese ddp deberia ser mayor si los puntos de contacto son por ejemplo de cabeza a pies, o brazo a pie.

Otro punto funadmental para la electrocución, será la freqüencia de esa corriente. Siendo la más peligrosa de todas la corriente continua, y disminuyendo el peligro a medida que se aumenta la freqüencia de esa corriente.

Las freqüencias de la red electrica (50/60Hz) se consideran muy poca freqüencia, así que pueden ser potencialmente peligrosas.

corrijanme si ando equivocado, pero esto es asi, hasta donde yo se.

Un saludo


----------



## jol45 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hola

Quiero Hacer un alcanse.al dar la corriente a una persona, es importante que no cierre circuito sobre el corazon porque lo puede detener. Los electricos avezados si estan trabajando con tencion, nunca usan las dos manos, usan solo una y la otra se la ponen en la espalda. o algo parecido, si te da la corriente en ambas manos cerrando circuito sobre el corazon tendras serios problemas (los primeros auxilios a una persona que le a dado la corriente son respiracion boca a boca y masaje cardiaco), y . si te da la corriente entre los dedos de una mano podra carbonizarse la mano pero la persona no morira (por la corriente, habitualmente es por el porrazo al caer del poste)

A nuestro amigo DOSMETROS es cierto que 220v son mas peligrosos que 110v  pero esto de los paises desarrollados ?¿  Los paises que usan 110v en la red domiciliaria son los menos, EEUU y algunos otros, Al menos los principales paises Europeos si esque no todos usan 220V y 50Hz, Inglaterra, Francia, Alemania, España, Italia, al menos usan 220v.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2011)

jol45 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> A nuestro amigo DOSMETROS es cierto que 220v son mas peligrosos que 110v pero esto de los paises desarrollados ?¿ Los paises que usan 110v en la red domiciliaria son los menos, EEUU y algunos otros, Al menos los principales paises Europeos si esque no todos usan 220V y 50Hz, Inglaterra, Francia, Alemania, España, Italia, al menos usan 220v.
> 
> Saludos


 

No son paises desarrollados entonces , crecieron por colonialistas nomás


----------



## jol45 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hola DOSMETROS

No voy a entrar en discuciones politicas y hare caso de el refran que hay bajo tus post

"No hay nada mejor repartido que la razón: todo el mundo está convencido de tener suficiente"

Muchos saludos


----------



## Sedano (Sep 19, 2011)

Sin entrar en valoraciones politicas sobre el desarrollo de los paises... bueno en Europa se usa en todos los paises 220V 50 Hz supongo que por razones de eficiencia, y es que el cobre está muy caro. Hace unos años que la propia compañía electrica corrió con todos los gastos de cambiar de 125V a 220V, transformadores, cuadros electricos... En la industria cualquier taller por pequeño que sea ya funciona a 400V. Lo que si varía son los enchufes, siendo planos en el Reino Unido, supongo que las normas vendran de los franceses como casi todo. En norteamérica si se que va a 110V 60Hz ¿y en el sur?


----------



## retrofit (Sep 19, 2011)

Sedano dijo:


> Sin entrar en valoraciones politicas sobre el desarrollo de los paises... bueno en Europa se usa en todos los paises 220V 50 Hz supongo que por razones de eficiencia, y es que el cobre está muy caro. Hace unos años que la propia compañía electrica corrió con todos los gastos de cambiar de 125V a 220V, transformadores, cuadros electricos... En la industria cualquier taller por pequeño que sea ya funciona a 400V. Lo que si varía son los enchufes, siendo planos en el Reino Unido, supongo que las normas vendran de los franceses como casi todo. En norteamérica si se que va a 110V 60Hz ¿y en el sur?



Solo una pequeña puntualización, en Europa la tensión "Oficial" de la Red son 230 voltios. En España, hace bastantes años teníamos 127 voltios, luego se pasó a 220 voltios y durante algunos años  convivimos con ambas tensiones fue una época en la que nos acostumbramos a tener en casa transformadores 125/220.
Más tarde ya solo había 220 voltios pero en el año, creo recordar 2002 y por causas de directivas Europeas se pasó a la tensión estándar de 230 voltios  
En varios países de Latino America la tensión es igualmente 220/50Hz, sería interesante que los amigos de este foro comunicaran las diversas tensiones/frecuencia de sus respectivos países.
Saludos.


----------



## NarXEh (Sep 19, 2011)

Buenas!

iba a escribir una tremenda burrada pero me iban a asesinar de un hachazo en el medio del marote  asi que mejor no la digo 

Creo que mas util que ponerle a un tipo un amperimetro conectado al dedo de un tipo electrocutandose ya sea con 220v, 110v, 380v o 680v ya sean alterna o continua no me parece que sea buena idea ni por cerca.
Para mi lo mejor es enseñarle a la gente a respetar a la tension y a la corriente electrica (como a los chiquitos cuando les decimos que no metan los dedos en el enchufe.

Primero y principal me parece eso, como experiencia personal una vez toque un transformador de sega enchufado y me dejo temblando la mano. y un flor de susto. Desde ahi aprendi a tener cuidado con el tema de la electricidad. 

Lo digo porque yo siempre veo "desprevenidos" que cambian componentes de la protoboard con la tension enchufada....ya mas que sean corrientes que den chiste me parece mal y una mala costumbre (talvez algun loco se le ocurre hacerlo con corrientes grandes ).

en fin, mucho cuidado muchachos no queremos ninguno herido y de paso  les dejo con la intriga de la burrada 

saludos


----------



## Scooter (Sep 19, 2011)

Hasta donde se en todo el continente americano la frecuencia es de 60Hz y en todo el europeo de 50Hz
El paso de 220 a 230V fue por harmonización, ya que habían redes de 220 y de 240V si no me quivoco. En el caso de España fue totalmente cosmético; antes el suministro era 220V ±10% por ejemplo y después fue 230V +5-10% (mas o menos) con lo que solo cambia el nominal, supongo que va bien para cobrar mas por el mínimo del recibo. (Ya sabemos que las pobrecitas eléctricas pierden mucho dinero en su denodado esfuerzo cotidiano por darnos energía)
El paso del 127 (que todo el mundo llamaba 125) a 220 fue sencillamente para ahorrar cable; con la misma instalación se trasfería mas potencia por los mismos cables. (Ya veremos si la suben algún día a 400V al precio que esta el cobre)


----------



## Sedano (Sep 19, 2011)

NarXEh Hombre para que vamos a investigar sobre el cancer, mejor les enseñamos a respetar las células tumorales y su crecimiento... Saber que tension es peligrosa es algo bastante útil


----------



## pandacba (Sep 19, 2011)

Sedano dijo:


> ¿La corriente a 110V no es mortal?



Donde dije que no es mortal? lee de vuelta como corresponde, porque has enetendido cualquier cosa y yo puse otra cosa que no es lo que vos estas diciendo por no sabeer leer, claro salvo que tu idioma nativo no sea el castellano, en todo caso avisame y te lo pongo en inglés


----------



## NarXEh (Sep 19, 2011)

Sedano dijo:


> NarXEh Hombre para que vamos a investigar sobre el cancer, mejor les enseñamos a respetar las células tumorales y su crecimiento... Saber que tension es peligrosa es algo bastante útil



Te sorprenderia de saber el poco respeto y conocimiento que tienen algunos con la electricidad.... 

saludos!


----------



## jol45 (Sep 19, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Esa intensidad de la que hablas, asi sola es una falacia, ya que si tomo los extremos de una bateria capaz de entregar12V 55A, las tensiones pueden ser peligrosas por encima de los 24V, a 50-60V se siente una pinchazo
> 
> *A medida que aumenta la tensión el nivel de corriente letal comienza a disminuir
> *
> ...


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 19, 2011)

Hola.

En América no hay uniformidad de voltajes, hay países que tienen 110 -120V-60Hz, otros que tienen 220V-60Hz y 220V-50Hz.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 20, 2011)

Curioso, no sabía lo de los 50Hz en Chile, pensaba que eran 60Hz en todo el continente.


----------



## Sedano (Sep 20, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Donde dije que no es mortal? lee de vuelta como corresponde, porque has enetendido cualquier cosa y yo puse otra cosa que no es lo que vos estas diciendo por no sabeer leer, claro salvo que tu idioma nativo no sea el castellano, en todo caso avisame y te lo pongo en inglés



Pues si, lo leí mal, sólo era una pregunta, y si, mi idioma nativo es el castellano, gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Scooter (Sep 20, 2011)

Bueno, creo que a este hilo le sobra ya discusión; no metamos los dedos al enchufe vivamos donde vivamos y hablemos en la variante dialectal que hablemos.


----------



## dukex (Sep 20, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Bueno, creo que a este hilo le sobra ya discusión; no metamos los dedos al enchufe vivamos donde vivamos y hablemos en la variante dialectal que hablemos.



:buenpost:                 .


----------



## elgriego (Sep 20, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola colega Eduardo, que paso con el nucleo ?....No te gusto como fabricaron una termocupla para alimentar toda la nave....jejejeje

Saludos...


----------



## Kalamarus (Sep 22, 2011)

Hasta donde yo se, los 230 o los 120 es simplemente una cuestión tecnico-politica, es decir, no es la misma filosofia de distribución la que existe en EE.UU, que la que existe en europa. Unos usan una red con montones de pequeños trafos, y los otros usan una red con pocos trafos pero enormes proporcionalmente.
Aún así, creo que es más eficiente y economica la segunda, pues te ahorras una pasta en cableado.

para poner un símil automobilístico, todo son coches, diesel o gasolina.
Mientras unos usan diesel, que se averian poco, pero cuando lo hacen te arruinan, otros usan gasolina que se estropean más pero cuesta menos repararlo.

lo que esta claro, es que costaria más cambiar el diesel por gasolina que repararlo puntualmente cuando se estropee y viceversa.


----------



## soerok (Sep 22, 2011)

Aquí en México se manejan 127V 60Hz, pero también hay contratos residenciales de 220V 60Hz, en la industria se maneja 220V 60Hz y 380V 60Hz.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 22, 2011)

soerok dijo:


> Aquí en México se manejan 127V 60Hz, pero también hay contratos residenciales de 220V 60Hz, en la industria se maneja 220V 60Hz y 380V 60Hz.



Y tambien 440 y hasta 660 @ 60Hz..... a mi me toco una vez hacer un regulador de esas caracteristicas...


----------



## Muzzled (Feb 22, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> En América no hay uniformidad de voltajes, hay países que tienen 110 -120V-60Hz, otros que tienen 220V-60Hz y 220V-50Hz.
> 
> ...



¿Entonces el Voltaje se varía con la Resistencia y con la Intensidad, no es así?

¿Entonces porqué decimos que un Transistor BJT se abre por intensidad y un Transistor FET se abre por Tensión?

Si incrementamos la Intensidad también incrementamos el Voltaje ¿no?, ¿o estoy equivocado?


----------



## Scooter (Feb 22, 2012)

La resistencia raramente varía, es una característica mas o menos constante del elemento que usas. En algunos casos varía por la acción de otra magnitud física; temperatura, presión, humedad, fuerza etc.

La relación entre tensión, intensidad y resistencia es lo que se llama ley de Ohm U=I·R

Un BJT no conduce "de serie" y va conduciendo en función de la intensidad que entre (NPN) o salga (PNP), por su terminal de control llamado base.

Un FET está "de serie" conduciendo y se va dejando de conducir en función de la tensión que apiquemos entre el terminal de control llamado gate o puerta y el surtidor.

Si incrementas la corriente por una resistencia aumenta la tensión, eso es lo que dice la ley de ohm.


----------



## Muzzled (Feb 22, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> La resistencia raramente varía, es una característica mas o menos constante del elemento que usas. En algunos casos varía por la acción de otra magnitud física; temperatura, presión, humedad, fuerza etc.
> 
> La relación entre tensión, intensidad y resistencia es lo que se llama ley de Ohm U=I·R
> 
> ...



¿Entonces a mayor Intensidad mas Tensión?. ¿Y a menor Tensión más intensidad?.

¿Un Transistor FET conduce menos cuanto mayor es su Tensión?

Disculpa estas preguntas, estoy muy verde y necesito saber esto, ya que no tener claro estos conceptos me está perjudicando bastante. Gracias por tus respuestas!


----------



## Imzas (Feb 22, 2012)

Hola, es  como cuando jalas un resorte, y luego lo sueltas, el jalado podria ser el voltaje, que es la energia a punto de provocar un movimiento, siendo este último como la intensidad, para que halla movimiento se requiere tension mecanica, similar al caso de la electricidad, la cual es Ténsion Eléctrica( o Voltaje Eléctrico).
El movimiento seria la Corriente o Intensidad en este caso el Amperaje Eléctrico.
Saludines


----------



## Scooter (Feb 22, 2012)

_¿Entonces a mayor Intensidad mas Tensión?. ¿Y a menor Tensión más intensidad?._
Frase incoherente, tu solo te contradices primero dices blanco y luego negro. La primera parte es verdad, la segunda es mentira evidentemente.

_¿Un Transistor FET conduce menos cuanto mayor es su Tensión?_... inversa en la puerta

Hasta que no entiendas la ley de ohm ni se te ocurra hablar de transistores ni de nada, paso a paso.


----------



## Muzzled (Feb 22, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> _¿Entonces a mayor Intensidad mas Tensión?. ¿Y a menor Tensión más intensidad?._
> Frase incoherente, tu solo te contradices primero dices blanco y luego negro. La primera parte es verdad, la segunda es mentira evidentemente.
> 
> _¿Un Transistor FET conduce menos cuanto mayor es su Tensión?_... inversa en la puerta
> ...



Bueno, creo que ya me he aclarado yo solo.... 

A más Intensidad más Tensión, y viceversa 
A menos Tensión menos Intensidad, y viceversa

"Un FET está "de serie" conduciendo y va dejando de conducir en función de la tensión que apliquemos"

Entonces si queremos que deje de conducir ¿qué hacemos y porqué? ¿Alguien lo sabe?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 22, 2012)

Hola.

La ley de Ohn dice: V = I x R

Donde:

R = Resistor o resistencia es cosntante.

Para los transistores debes ver la teoría.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chclau (Feb 22, 2012)

Muzzled dijo:


> Bueno, creo que ya me he aclarado yo solo....
> 
> A más Intensidad más Tensión, y viceversa
> A menos Tensión menos Intensidad, y viceversa
> ...



Muchos aqui sabemos como funciona un transistor bipolar y un FET. Desde ya te digo que en los dos casos se trata de dispositivos de tres terminales, por eso cuando hablas de tension o de corriente tiene que saber de tension y corriente a que patas o entre que patas.

Si ya entendiste la ley de Ohm puedes tratar de entender lo que es un FET, en el que, en forma muy simplificada, hay una resistencia entre las patas D y S cuyo valor esta controlado por la tension entre las patas G y S. Como ves es un poquito complicado, por eso te aconsejaron empezar por lo basico, la ley de Ohm.

Podes ver mas info aca:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/transistor-mosfet-11232/


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 22, 2012)

Uruguay 220 V - 50 Hz
Argentina 220 V - 50 Hz
Brasil 110 V - Rio Grande Do Sul  220 V

.-

Analogia hídrica:
Grosor de la tuberia = Corriente (i)
Presión del agua dentro de esa tubería = Tensión = (V)
Caudal (potencia)= Grosor x Presion =  (v X i = Watts)
Tubería de agua muy gruesa = gran caudal = Mucha corriente
Esa misma tuberia con mas presion = Mas tension = Mucho mas caudal

El umbral de peligro para un humano depende de la resistencia o conductividad que ese humano tenga y la tension a la cual se someta.

Ejemplo:
Humano de prueba tiene muy baja resistencia de piel digamos 1000 Ohms toca las puntas de una bateria de 12 V  por lo cual le van a pasar por el cuerpo: V/R= I - 12/1000= 0,012 Amper o 12 mili-amperes = pequeño cosquilleo.

Si en vez de 12 V fueran 220 V: 220/1000 Ω = 0,22 A o 220 Mili-amperes = Se muere

Ahora ese mismo humano con una resistencia mucho menor, digamos 100 Ohms
12V / 100 Ω = 0,12 Amperes o 120 Mili-amperes = muere
220 V / 100 Ω = 2,2 Amperes = queda tostadito

Entonces la pregunta a que voltaje es peligroso para el ser humano debería cambiarse por:

Con este voltage y esta resistencia, la intensidad resultante está en el umbral de muerte? para este humano que estableció una ruta entre contactos de corriente que involucra su pasaje por el corazón?

El caso del rayo sobre una persona mojada que no la lesiona tiene su correlato científico, se han dado casos de personas que sometidos a un poco de llovizna humedecieron su ropa, estableciendo una ruta de menor resistencia a través de las pequeñas gotas retenidas en el tejido dando por resultado una via mas adecuada a la circulacion de una corriente, o en el caso de personas mojadas que han recibido tremendas descargas del tendido electrico y sobrevivieron con importantes quemaduras en manos y pies pero no han muerto.

Hay mas factores a tener en cuenta, como la resistencia interna de la fuente de energía, que explican el porqué una descarga de un Flyback con mas de 20.000 V no mata, pero ya con esto sirve para hacerse una idea aprox.

.-


----------



## chclau (Feb 22, 2012)

Es también una cuestión de energía.

Todos nosotros hemos experimentado descargas de electricidad estática, en pruebas de laboratorio esas descargas se simulan como pulsos de hasta 15kV y nadie se muere por eso, lo que pasa que la duración de esos pulsos puede ser del orden de unos pocos nanosegundos.

Así que depende de muchas cosas, de la tensión, de la resistencia de la zona del cuerpo afectada y como vos dijiste, por dónde pasó la corriente.

Por eso los electricistas de vieja escuela siempre se metían una mano en el bolsillo del guardapolvo, teniendo zapatos aislados y tocando con una sola mano (libre) es casi imposible que te electrocutes.


----------

